# Rod repair/building supplies



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Where are people buying their rod repair/building supplies? I've been buying everything on line at Mudhole.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Rod Room in Orange Beach. Good selection and great customer service.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Agree with Billcollector. Also, the folks at The Rod Room will give tips and suggestions to help you.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

they also have a website you can order from. therodroom.com

i use them often but sometime i have to order certain items from mudhole if they don't carry it. generally they have most of what you'll need


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the quick relys. Sometimes I need something in a hurry an don't want to wait for delivery. Mudhole is very good on turnaround.
Thanks again


----------

